# Dog Not Eating in the Morning



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

What do you think?

We have two outdoor dogs - Buck, a 65 lb blue heeler/ black lab / australian shepherd mix, and Fiona, a 45 lb mostly blue heeler mix.

Fiona is a nervous and loving dog, who was adopted from an open feeding home. She watches her flock of the 2 cats, 2 adult humans and Buck religiously. Here we feed 7am and 6 PM. 

She ducks away if she see's or hears 2 boots (or sticks and so on) hit together. The boot could hit Buck and he would just stand there. Both are healthy and high energy - they wrestle, chase each other, balls etc.

Every few days Fiona will not eat the morning meal, and instead look for greens to eat, and her stomach gurgles all day. Once and a while she will vomit her breakfast. She will eat the PM meal. Other than this all is fine. No evidence of worms. The vet said not to worry. I'm wondering if there is something that would settle her stomach.

TIA


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Pepcid works well for dogs like this.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I was thinking pepcid too.  and maybe a little snack before bed. Seems some dogs get that bile stuff when they get and empty stomach. Your dogs sound just like mine  My Gsd/mix could really care less about the morning meal. But he eats it because he doesn't want Rocky to get it. At the night meal he peskers me to feed him.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is a link with dosages...Or call your vet and ask.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Thanks. I think I'll try to work them to 3 feedings or a midnite snack.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

My dog sometimes doesn't eat in the morning.
She is trained to let me know when she wants something to eat. Sometimes she eats a lot and some days she doesn't eat anything. It is her choice.
She is very healthy.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

pancho said:


> My dog sometimes doesn't eat in the morning.
> She is trained to let me know when she wants something to eat. Sometimes she eats a lot and some days she doesn't eat anything. It is her choice.
> She is very healthy.


Good to know. I gave her (them) a biscuit when I arose. Then a favorite - a dozen or so cat kibbles. Our pets share each others food and gather together for feedings. She had been restricted to one piece when I put out the cat food, as she managed to get to the cat food dish (3 - 4 feet high) when she first got here. Now both dogs leave the coffee can of cat food alone when I set it on the ground and feed the cats. 

Anyway, we played ball and then they ate like normal. I feed my stomach acid right after, or along with my coffee, so maybe she i this way too.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Gingersnaps but made with real ginger. Our vet told us to give this to one of our dogs when we travel since just turning on the engine made her throw up. It worked.

I have a rescue dog who throws up if he gets too hungry. Then he eats and throws up again. If your dog was raised in an open feeding home then perhaps she is used to much smaller portions but spread out over the day. Perhaps you could divide her daily ration into 4 smaller meals spread out 4-5 hours apart. Breakfast, lunch, supper and then just before bed. This works for us although our dog still will not want to eat breakfast sometimes - but will eat at about 10 a.m.


----------



## volchitsa (Jul 18, 2011)

From what you said, she seems to be a bit submissive. With some submissive dogs, they need company to eat their food. Maybe encourage her to eat by just being around her when she eats. You could also feed a little less at breakfast then feed a snack between breakfast and dinner, maybe add a little something tasty like raw egg yolk or some fish oil to her food. 

Maybe try switch to raw if you haven't already. My dog has been on it for years and he hasn't had any internal issues (he used to have regular diarrhea and stomach upsets). It is also much tastier and tempting to eat, and much easier to digest than kibble or canned food. But just to let you know, feeding twice or more a day is not necessary and somewhat unnatural for a carnivore like a dog, I only feed once a day and occasionally give a small snack like a fish or egg (raw). It also helps with behavioral issues because the dog's body feels better and s/he is less lethargic and unhappy. All my cats and dogs are on it, have been for years and so far no ill side effects! 
If you need more info PM me or I can send a few links. Raw really has changed my dog's health for the better, and he used to be a problem dog.


----------

